# Looking for twisted Messes RDA !



## RuanVAPEG (3/12/15)

Hi. Im looking for twisted messes RDA. I think @Lim was selling? anyone else have one or few for sale? 

Whatsapp me please at 081 243 7524 or mesg on forum. TIA

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so retailers can assist if they choose to


----------



## RuanVAPEG (3/12/15)

Thanks @Silver

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/12/15)

We have Twisted Messes clones at R300 each. Tou won't tell the difference from the genuine ones


----------



## Vapers Corner (3/12/15)

I've also seen authentic Twisted Messes available at vape cartel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuanVAPEG (3/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have Twisted Messes clones at R300 each. Tou won't tell the difference from the genuine ones


Hi. Where are you guys located? What colours do you have and what do you ask for shipping? thanks


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (3/12/15)

Have full black messes clone inbound with separate colour rings. Should be mid or end of next week.


----------



## Pixstar (3/12/15)

As mentioned, they also have


----------



## KieranD (3/12/15)

Twisted Messes Authentics are on the way as well guys  Should be in in 2 weeks


----------



## Lim (3/12/15)

We still selling twisted mess


----------



## TommyL (3/12/15)

Lim said:


> We still selling twisted mess


Price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanVAPEG (4/12/15)

Can someone contact me or mesg me please? I want tonirder before everyone closes. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (10/12/15)

@KieranD, @BigGuy Are you getting the spares aswell?


----------



## KieranD (10/12/15)

@MorneW I can get you spares - what do you need?


----------



## MorneW (10/12/15)

@KieranD orings and peek insulator


----------



## Lingogrey (2/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have Twisted Messes clones at R300 each. Tou won't tell the difference from the genuine ones


Hi @Vaperite South Africa - I'm very interested in these - do you still have any in stock (I haven't seen them on your website at any time). If still available, by which company is it manufactured and what colour AFC rings does it come with? Thanks


----------



## vaporize.co.za (9/1/16)

We still have stock of the Joyelifee clone..

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/twisted-messes-competition-rda-full-kit/


----------

